# Which tow-behind sprayer?



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Looking to replace a DIY-rig based off of a NorthStar ATV sprayer- as seen below.

For 1/2 acre yard, not a lot of tight spots. Tow with my Ferris ZTR

Hoping to get better, more even, and wider coverage along with more pressure for the wand.
I will use this to apply herbicides, insecticides, etc etc. Pretty much a do-all machine.

I'm aware that a lot of you use backpack and push sprayers, but I'm already acclimated to not having to walk...

Also will probably go with one of the TeeJets I see some of you talking about.

A couple of options I've identified:
NorthStar 21gal 
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200646314_200646314

Chapin 15gal
https://www.amazon.com/Chapin-15-Ga...838&sr=1-1&keywords=chapin+tow+behind+sprayer

Any other options I should be aware of?

What I have now:


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

FIMCO sprayers


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

TigerinFL said:


> FIMCO sprayers


I've looked at those and they appear to be basically the same Chinese parts that NorthStar and everyone else uses. (at least the ones they sell around here).

Im assuming you you've had good luck?


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

IMO the old Fimco sprayers were great but the new ones not so much. Last year I bought the 31 gallon NorthStar and like it. Spray pattern takes a little while to get used to and it does have a pressure regulator which comes in handy for certain apps. I pull it with a ZTR also.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

craigdt said:


> TigerinFL said:
> 
> 
> > FIMCO sprayers
> ...


i had one at our last house spraying 5 acres. it worked pretty good. any parts that needed replacing were easily found at Tractor Supply.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Have you thought about finding a way to mount the ATV setup to the back of a tractor (rather than a tow behind)?

I'm sort of in the same boat as you - I need something that can get in and out of tight spots and turns, and provide even coverage. A permagreen is not in the budget cards. I'm getting too old to push out a lawn anymore. I've hesitated on getting a tow behind because I forsee problems with efficiently getting to all areas and coners, area blocked to direct accress by trees, etc.

I started eyeing up the garden tractor and thinking about mounting an ATV tank and boom on the back where grass catcher bags are intended to mount. I hope to get to that this Summer.

I ask if you've thought about that both as a suggestion and to get some ideas for good ways to do it if you are rhinking / have thought about it.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I've found that if my spray pattern/boom matches how wide my mower stripes are the simpler and more accurate the applications can be.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I recently bought the Sprayer Mate because I have a Lesco powered "Chariot" to drop it into. But it only has a nine gallon tank and I have to mix and load three times just to do my front lawn. I like the idea of hitching up a tow behind that I could mix/load one time. I also like the idea of having the spray trail rather than lead the mower or spreader.

I personally like the idea of a gasoline powered sprayer. Fimco and Northstar each have one though they are about $1,500.
The Northstar has a Honda engine and boomless sprayer and the Fimco has a boom but a Briggs engine. My preferences are Honda and a boom. There are backpacks with two cycle engine powered pumps and transplanting one of those or finding one with such an engine might be doable. But it ought to be pretty easy to use a 12volt powered pump if your zt is electric start and has an electrical system.

I don't see terribly much difference in the sprayers we are likely to be looking at except for details most of which you will discover after you buy them. They all look like they have similar hardware which comes from the same group of manufacturers. Unless you spend way more money and get into either a serious Ag rig or professional lawncare spray rig.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I am seriously considering this for sometime in the future. With 15k and lots of landscaping I need something extremely versatile.

https://mowerboss.com/info/


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> I am seriously considering this for sometime in the future. With 15k and lots of landscaping I need something extremely versatile.
> 
> https://mowerboss.com/info/


I basically did this with my Northstar back when I had a Troy Bilt.


----------

